# Good website to buy Magic Mushroom Spores?



## Swag (May 15, 2009)

Just like the title says. I got everything to start growing magic mushrooms I just need to know a reputable place to order them from. I plan on using the BRF+Verm PF-Tek Method to innoculate 10 1/2 pint jars with a psilocybe cubensis strain. I also was wondering how many cc's should be injected into each 1/2 pint jar. Thanks in advance


----------



## budjunkie (May 15, 2009)

http://www.earthstongue.com/ this is where i get mine


----------



## Jobo (May 16, 2009)

ralphstersspores.com

nuf said


----------



## 001 (May 16, 2009)

yeh but check out

www.shroomery.org


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (May 16, 2009)

www.spores101.com


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 17, 2009)

Sporeworks


----------



## Swag (May 18, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Sporeworks


Yeah I decided to order the B+ Strain from Sporeworks.com. Though I wasn't able to find anywhere on their site about how many CC's are in each syringe.


----------



## Swag (May 18, 2009)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> www.spores101.com


I heard from Shroomery and other sites that spores101 was a horrible site to order from with problems ranging from having contaminated syringes to not even sending orders


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Don't Worry About It. Sporeworks Is Solid.


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 18, 2009)

sporeworks is the shit they ship fast and great quality syringes. ooo and there syringes are 10 ccs


----------



## casper23 (May 18, 2009)

shroomery.org has all the info you would need. I use to inject my jars with with a WHOLE syringe. but i did also have four different injection sites on the lids of my jar. you want to have enough injected into your substrate for a good solid colonization. B+ in good.... the effects are very strong, almost like an opiate. you should try the tazmanian strain, they give awesome fruits and you can flush them up to 3 time and still have a good yeild


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

B+ Is Always A Good Choice.


----------



## Swag (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. guys hope to be starting my uhh not really sure what there called but "grow room" and have a nice set of 10 cakes going, that is if I some how miracuously don't fuck up with sterilzation. well wish me luck


----------



## SMNG2990 (May 18, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> sporeworks is the shit they ship fast and great quality syringes. ooo and there syringes are 10 ccs


 
littleshopofspores.com


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Growbox? Incubator?

This Is A Good Guide With Pictures And A Video.

http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek


----------



## Swag (May 19, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Growbox? Incubator?
> 
> This Is A Good Guide With Pictures And A Video.
> 
> http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek


Hah, I've watched that video about 5 times now . Though thanks for trying to help


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 19, 2009)

Your Most Welcome.


----------



## casper23 (May 20, 2009)

sterilization is hard. green and gray mold is a pain in the ass. just make sure you wipe down all your tools and items you are using real well. post some picks of your jars when they colonize


----------



## Swag (May 20, 2009)

casper23 said:


> sterilization is hard. green and gray mold is a pain in the ass. just make sure you wipe down all your tools and items you are using real well. post some picks of your jars when they colonize


Ok, will do but I never got an e-mail from Sporeworks that they shipped the order and I think it's in my mail box and it's one of those community mail boxs that is about 1/3 of a mile from my house and I think the spore have been in the mail box for a day or 2 and it's been pretty hot around 70-80 would the heat destroy the spores.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Probably not.


----------



## Swag (May 20, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Probably not.


Well I just checked the mail nothing important except a few bills... got my jars today just waiting on the spore


----------



## Swag (May 20, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Probably not.


Well I just checked the mail nothing important except a few bills... got my jars today just waiting on the spores


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 20, 2009)

Ok. Ok OK OK


----------



## casper23 (May 23, 2009)

how long ago did you place the order on the spores? i remember that it took almost a month for me to get mine in. but i also did buy mine for a site that shipped from japan. lol

the waiting game does suck huh.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Yes It Does....


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 23, 2009)

Anyone know a place that sends to CA?


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16136&cat=0&page=3


----------



## Hayduke (May 23, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> Anyone know a place that sends to CA?





Ganjaglutin said:


> http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16136&cat=0&page=3


This from the link:

*California, Idaho, and Georgia residents:* Orders requesting Psilocybe Genera Spores shipped to California, Idaho, and Georgia will be refused, voided, or refunded. Possession  of these mushroom spores may be illegal in CA, ID, and GA without the proper permissions. 

So is this just a disclaimer and they do ship to Cali?


----------



## casper23 (May 23, 2009)

doesnt sound like a disclamer.... sounds pretty "matter of fact" lol


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Yes, They Do.
http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16333&cat=250&page=5


----------



## Hayduke (May 23, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Yes, They Do.
> http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16333&cat=250&page=5


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Do you sell Psilocybe or Panaeolus spores to residents of CA, ID, or GA?*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sporeworks will *not* process any request to these three states for _Psilocybe_ or _Panaeolus_ mushroom spores. California, Idaho, and Georgia state law may restrict possession of these mushrooms spores without first receiving proper permissions from the applicable state agricultural or research advisory agency. We regret that any order placed requesting these items shipped to these states will be refused, voided, or refunded. Residents of CA, ID, and GA are not restricted from ordering any other items sold on our site

From:http://sporeworks.com/faq.html#2-2.1


[/FONT]


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

God Dammit! 

http://sporeworks.com/store/product.php?productid=16341&cat=250&page=6

Your Only Bet From Sporeworks!


----------



## Tomriko.mazuz (Sep 23, 2013)

Do Not Buy From Spoes101!!!!!!
I'm from Isreal I Order From Them Two Month Ago... Diden't Got Jack...


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 23, 2013)

Tomriko.mazuz said:


> Do Not Buy From Spoes101!!!!!!
> I'm from Isreal I Order From Them Two Month Ago... Diden't Got Jack...


A little late there chief...this thread is almost 5 years old.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> www.spores101.com


Horrible advice. They take forever to ship, don't answer emails and send bunk syringes half the time. Do some research and you will not find 1 bad review about The Spore Depot. I recently made my first order from them and will never use anyone else. I got 5 syringes (super dark) of my choice delivered in 4 days for a grand total of $41. Since then I have sent them 3 messages asking questions and all 3 have been answered within 12 hours. By far the best.


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 3, 2013)

direwolf71 said:


> A little late there chief...this thread is almost 5 years old.


Oh so people don't order spores anymore? Idiot.


----------



## Carroll Alexander (Apr 9, 2014)

Check http://www.magic-spores-shop.com for top quality magic mushroom spores. Here you can find all growing supplies and tools too.


----------



## bogu6 (Aug 24, 2018)

I Have found a new shop located in Holand magicspore_com The quality is very good as well as prices! check them out as they are having quite rare strains with I haven't seen in other shops.


----------



## Harka (May 13, 2020)

Don't buy from magic-mushrooms-shop.com !!!
Order haven't been shipped and no money return.
Be careful with them !


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2020)

Holy fuck! 
Its never even occurred to me you can buy mushrooms to grow! 
We get liberty caps here but only for like 6 or 7 weeks of the year. From the first morning dew in September untill the cold snap towards november. 
I don't take them anymore but I go picking every year. Get £15 a gram for them all day long so daft not to really. Can make a grand each for a 4-6 hour shift where we go. 
Gonna have a hunt about and see what you guys are upto. Why have a never thought of this before. Can't be hard to grow a mushroom surely?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2020)

Hmm.. surprisingly simple. 
Just buy a bag of myco that's preloaded with spores and scatter on the ground.
£50 gets enough to cover a square meter.
Yah. That's why I've never heard of anyone selling them out of season lol. 
Think I'll just stick to crawling in the mud.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 4, 2020)

Swag said:


> Just like the title says. I got everything to start growing magic mushrooms I just need to know a reputable place to order them from. I plan on using the BRF+Verm PF-Tek Method to innoculate 10 1/2 pint jars with a psilocybe cubensis strain. I also was wondering how many cc's should be injected into each 1/2 pint jar. Thanks in advance


Magicmushrooms.ca


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 4, 2020)

casper23 said:


> sterilization is hard. green and gray mold is a pain in the ass. just make sure you wipe down all your tools and items you are using real well. post some picks of your jars when they colonize


I learned that the hard way
First kit I bought threw it in the closet when it arrived was too busy forgot about it went to open it and first thing I see is a giant lAbel say
“Refrigerate upon arrival”
ooops
Ordered another kit and rushed it and ended up with a block of mold


3rd kit took my time used probably 10 bottles of iso (iso fades hard wood by the way and cabinet had 5 pairs of disposable gloves on 
And it worked!

I indulged in a few and that was enough
When your outside in your yard at 3 am yelling for your dog who’s sitting on the couch in the window for a good hour or so


----------



## zmb187 (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry to just jump in here..didnt want to start a new thread for one question....ready to order some spore syringes ....not a large amount but is it bad idea to use a card to order?? I know they're legal but will there be any issue ??


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

zmb187 said:


> Sorry to just jump in here..didnt want to start a new thread for one question....ready to order some spore syringes ....not a large amount but is it bad idea to use a card to order?? I know they're legal but will there be any issue ??


I've never had a problem. It just shows up as an apparel shop usually


----------



## zmb187 (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanx... Good to know shouldn't be much hassle.... Got little piece of mind now lol......


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

zmb187 said:


> Thanx... Good to know shouldn't be much hassle.... Got little piece of mind now lol......


Check out roger rabbits rye tek and damion5050s coir tek. Those are what I do and way more for less work than pf tek. You can order sterilized rye from shroomsupply if you're lazy or dont have a pc I use them all the time. Good luck!


----------



## zmb187 (Aug 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Check out roger rabbits rye tek and damion5050s coir tek. Those are what I do and way more for less work than pf tek. You can order sterilized rye from shroomsupply if you're lazy or dont have a pc I use them all the time. Good luck!


Hmm took a look at both teks..... So roger rabbits tek is to make spawn in jars and Damon tek is for substrate ..am I correct?? I might need to get rye though since having no pc...... Did like how simple the damion tek is done though


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 10, 2020)

zmb187 said:


> Hmm took a look at both teks..... So roger rabbits tek is to make spawn in jars and Damon tek is for substrate ..am I correct?? I might need to get rye though since having no pc...... Did like how simple the damion tek is done though


Yeah I use bags but you can make jars they are easier to do grain to grain. Damion takes 5 quarts or bags so I do 6 and use the extra to transfer to 6 more. Buying 6 is like 50 so not too bad and saves like 4hrs work. You dont have to use vermiculite or gypsum for damion but it helps. Then you wait for the substrate to grow like 10-14 days and start fruiting. You'll want to make a still air box out of whatever size clear tote you want to inoculate the rye but thats pretty simple I just melt 2 holes with a coffee can or similar size heated up on an electric burner and that's it.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2020)

Swag said:


> Ok, will do but I never got an e-mail from Sporeworks that they shipped the order and I think it's in my mail box and it's one of those community mail boxs that is about 1/3 of a mile from my house and I think the spore have been in the mail box for a day or 2 and it's been pretty hot around 70-80 would the heat destroy the spores.


then the mushrooms would be extinct by now


----------



## ThaiBaby1 (Aug 10, 2020)

It ain't easy


----------



## zmb187 (Aug 10, 2020)

ThaiBaby1 said:


> It ain't easy


Yeah I see they would have to call me to verify its my card...would they need too much info?? What else makes it hard??


----------



## LinguaPeel (Aug 10, 2020)

These internet shroom growers really overthink things. Sterile mushroom growing... Good God.. I think I've tried that shit, it's the stuff you eat a half ounce of and don't trip, right?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 11, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> These internet shroom growers really overthink things. Sterile mushroom growing... Good God.. I think I've tried that shit, it's the stuff you eat a half ounce of and don't trip, right?


You're on a permatrip bro


----------



## MTMCanada (Oct 8, 2020)

If you want to buy psilocybin magic mushrooms in Canada, so Magic theory meds is the best place to buy finest quality of magic mushrooms online.


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 9, 2020)

U/666mushroomman666 on reddit, Michigan based small business who supplies great spores, Nice selection and awesome prices. He has 3700+ positive reviews on R/sporetrader on reddit....


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 9, 2020)

Budget Buds said:


> U/666mushroomman666 on reddit, Michigan based small business who supplies great spores, Nice selection and awesome prices. He has 3700+ positive reviews on R/sporetrader on reddit....


Are they actually somewhat dark? Been burned from well known users on there with little to zero spores in their syringes.


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Are they actually somewhat dark? Been burned from well known users on there with little to zero spores in their syringes.


I've had good luck with him, Never had one issue personally. I know a friend claimed he wasnt given anything but water in the syringe and the seller sent him another one..... Honestly I think my buddy was just rooking the guy outta a new strain....


----------



## canndo (Oct 10, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Are they actually somewhat dark? Been burned from well known users on there with little to zero spores in their syringes.


I never found clear syringes to be an issue in all the time I purchased them (some time ago)

What i DID find is contamination. Mostly bacterial, occasionally trich.

Their is a legitimate complaint with lack of observable spores but only among those who directly innoculate substrate.


Agar approaches really don't need many spores at all.


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 12, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Are they actually somewhat dark? Been burned from well known users on there with little to zero spores in their syringes.


It wasnt mushies was it?


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 12, 2021)

Swag said:


> Just like the title says. I got everything to start growing magic mushrooms I just need to know a reputable place to order them from. I plan on using the BRF+Verm PF-Tek Method to innoculate 10 1/2 pint jars with a psilocybe cubensis strain. I also was wondering how many cc's should be injected into each 1/2 pint jar. Thanks in advance


Mushrooms.com... one milliliter in each they usually come in 10 mL syringes


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 12, 2021)

zmb187 said:


> Sorry to just jump in here..didnt want to start a new thread for one question....ready to order some spore syringes ....not a large amount but is it bad idea to use a card to order?? I know they're legal but will there be any issue ??


Go to mushrooms.com I've been messing with them for years and never had any issues red boys and tidal waves and aliens pores and all kinds of shit. And the owner or whatever the company has supported profile on turmeric.org which is all educational stuff Hawkeye look them up everything from medical to whatever for your spore research needs. Hope this helps I know I suffer from severe PTSD and was on 12 medications just 3 years ago and now I am not nothing and dose like once a month. Good luck


----------



## Blindnslow (Apr 16, 2021)

Spore Works rocks..


----------



## Jsoares20109 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello good afternoon
I bought a magic mushroom kit 
Is it possible to grow it in a transparent box instead of the plastic bag? How ? Thanks


----------

